# proyecto 2 torres de sonido hi-fi



## singerralf (Ene 17, 2012)

Buenos Dias, Soy nuevo en el foro y me gusta el nivel de conocimientos que hay.
 me registre buscando informacion para realizar el proyecto de las torres  que inverti mucho dinero  y no estan dando el resultado esperado, (un poco asustado) el divisor de frecuencia que se compra en cualquier electronica  no me sirve es muy general  por la variacion de frecuencias de los parlantes.
paso a comentarles  como estan compuesta cada torre.

las medidas son 1.30m x 0,25m x 0,30m

1 tweeter 3.3/4  100rms                    4 Ohms  freq. 2K - 25 Khz (aidiopipe)
2 rango medio sellados  5.1/4   60rms   4 Ohms  freq. 500hz - 6khz (moon)
3 rango medio-bajos  6.1/2      60rms   4 Ohms  freq. 60hz - 5khz   (moon)

aparte estoy armando una caja con un subwoofer pioneer 12'  4 Ohms 400 rms

A todo el proyecto  le puse mucho empeño las cajas estan litradas a medida   parecen compradas  me dio mucho trabajo ,aprendi mucho y trato de seguir..  pero no puedo avansar mas  necesito ayuda  para  diseñar  los filtros correspondientes  para el corte de freq. para cada conjunto de parlantes.

Muchas gracias aquel que me pueda brindar sus conocimientos.  gracias!


----------



## nicolas (Ene 17, 2012)

No te conviene un triamplifiacado??? y un crossover activo¿¿


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2012)

singerralf dijo:


> .....A todo el proyecto  le puse mucho empeño las cajas estan litradas a medida   ........



Calculaste el volumen de tus cajas, ¿ En base a que parámetros ?


----------



## renanvinicius (Ene 17, 2012)

ami lo que me tiene mosca es tanto medio y medio-bajo junto..... eso no es fácil de domar.
podrías poner mas explicado fotos y como lo conectas!
y si pones los parámetros de los altavoces ya lo bordas!


----------



## singerralf (Ene 17, 2012)

fogonaso, las medidas me las dio un conocido que fabrica cajas para audio car.  y la idea era  para que tenga un woofer de 10'  pero no lo puse,  porque funcionaria con un sub  por separado.  por ahi estoy yendo por mal camino..   REnavinicius me  aconsejas que saque un medio  y agregue un wofer de 8' ?.

lo del tri amplificado  no lo escuche, ahora me estoy informando,   esta buena la idea que el sub tenga su propia amplificación  incluso  se puede incorporar a la caja,



3 Parlantes medios y bajos de 6 1/2". Con bobina de aluminio. Potencia 200 Watts (max). Respuesta de frecuencia 60 Hz - 5 Khz. Impedancia en 4 . Sensibilidad 94 Db. Estructura magnética de 20 Oz. Imán de 105 x 30 mm. 


2 Parlante de rangos medios. De 5 1/4. Con bobina de aluminio. 
Potencia máxima: 200 Watts. 60 RMS 
Respuesta de frecuencia: 500-6Khz. 
Impedancia: 4 Ohms.
CONO PPI ANTI-HUMEDAD, ALA DE GOMA. CAMPANA SELLADA

1 Heavy Duty Titanium Super Tweeter
• Titanium Super Bullet Tweeter 
• Diamond Chrome Cutting Finish 
• High Temperature Kapton Voice Coil 
• Ferro Fluid Enhanced Voice Coil
Power (R.M.S)	150 Watts
Magnet Structure  	20 Oz
Impedance	4-8 Ohm
Input Sensitivity	99dB
Frequency Resp.	2K-25KHz


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 17, 2012)

HUUUUMMMMMMMMMM......con una caja "recomendada" por un conocido y sin tener los parámetros T/S.... ya empezaste a recorrer un MUY MAL CAMINO.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> HUUUUMMMMMMMMMM......con una caja "recomendada" por un conocido y sin tener los parámetros T/S.... ya empezaste a recorrer un MUY MAL CAMINO.



Y yo comenzaría a verificar si el volumen es el correcto para ese woofer, esto como primera medida, luego vería las frecuencias de corte del crossover.

Lectura recomendada. 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/

Si el volumen de las caja es menor al indicado en los cálculos, estas en problemas.
Si el volumen de las cajas es mayor al indicado en los cálculos tiene solución sin serruchar nada.


----------



## singerralf (Ene 17, 2012)

okk...  cuenta un poco aprender sobre esto hay muchas cuestiones.  voy a ver si consigo lo que me piden.   veo que estos parlantes moon tienen pinta e imán grande  nomas.  el gasto ya lo hice  asi que algo voy armar..gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 17, 2012)

singerralf dijo:


> *veo que estos parlantes moon tienen pinta e imán grande  nomas.*  el gasto ya lo hice  asi que algo voy armar..gracias


Va de onda, pero no esperés maravillas con esos parlantes. Yo diseñé un subwoofer con un MOON L1230 (todo el proceso está descripto en el foro) y tuve que estudiar mucho y usar bastante electrónica para lograr "algo parecido" a HiFi.


----------



## singerralf (Ene 18, 2012)

buenas,  si señores  comprendo,  de todos modos  no me voy a rendir,  voy hacer que funcione y porsupuesto con la ayuda de ustedes.
leyendo llegue a una conclusion...  saque un mid-bass  y  coloque uun woofer de 8´ 70rms
la caja tiene 80 litros,  tengo que agregar la goma espuma acustica, 

bueno gente  tengo fé.   jajaja  saludos!


----------



## renanvinicius (Ene 18, 2012)

lo mejor seria sacar las medidas de la caja eso por primero. 
pero deberías tener en cuenta que tienes 3 bajos medios(le quitaría uno te ahorraras después calcular la impedancias). yo te recomendaría la configuración así.

un filtro 2.5 vías

-un corte pasa alto al tweter

-un corte pasa bajos a los medios

-un corte pasa bajos(a menos hz que el anterior) para compensar la falta de graves de el anterior para los bajo medio.

todos los de arriba en serie a no ser que tengas un amplificador que aguante los 2 ohm.


----------



## singerralf (Ene 18, 2012)

bien renan.   cada torre mide  (alto 130 cm,   ancho 25cm,  profundidad  33cm)
 por el momento voy a probar como decis,  si puedes ser mas especifico te voy agradecer.
 voy a subir fotos de los avances,

estaba pensando y sacando numeros  es costoso pero seria lo mejor no?  

comprar un crosoover activo  3 vias stereo  + subwoofer.  american pro  sc 203 
y venden placas de potencia  de 150 rms stereo,  e instalar  cada placa de potencia  para cada parlante.   

o sea  a ver si me explico,  1 placa  para los mid/bass.  otra  para los mid/hi,  otra  para los woofer.    y otra  para el subwoofer (este esta separado en otra caja)


----------



## renanvinicius (Ene 19, 2012)

con las medidas me refiero a los litros internos . pero para eso necesitas los parámetros T/S como dice ezavalla.(sin eso puede salir cualquier cosa y menos hifi. aunque puede tengas suerte y te salga un caja estupenda.)
lo de los amplificadores me parece lo mas correcto así filtrarías por activo adorándote después la calibración al hacerse mucho mas fácil  cómoda


----------



## singerralf (Ene 19, 2012)

perfecto   muchas gracias por orientarme  y hacerme ver la magnitud del proyecto.! estoy decidido a terminarlo, me va a llevar  tiempo.  por el momento hoy termino la preparacion de la caja para  pintarla.  vi un video en yout. que  lo pintaron negro brillante estilo bicapa.  muy bueno,  la coneccion  comprare el crosoveer 2 vias,  lo que no me queda claro  como bajar los hz   para los medios/bajos.,.

prometo  por la noche subir las fotos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2012)

singerralf dijo:


> ......... vi un video en yout. que  lo pintaron negro brillante estilo bicapa.  muy bueno


¿ Y por que ir tan lejos si tienes por aquí información ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/acabado-cajas-acusticas-lustre-muneca-64948/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/trabaja-acabado-final-mdf-24703/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/hacer-texturizado-cajas-13967/


> ...*comprare el crosoveer 2 vias,*  lo que no me queda claro  como bajar los hz   para los medios/bajos.....


No sigas comprando cosas que pueden *NO* servirte.
Efectúa las mediciones que te hemos comentado y luego te armas el crossover a tu medida y según los requerimientos de tus parlantes.


----------



## singerralf (Ene 20, 2012)

bueno aqui una foto,  en etapa de lijado y preparando la madera para la pintura. poniendo masilla en los tornillos  y mucha lija, asi  simula ser de una sola pieza!

















[/IMG]


----------



## singerralf (Feb 29, 2012)

Buenas noches  como estan?  primeramente muchas gracias por sus consejos  brindados a  este proyecto y gracias a eso ya estoy bastante avanzado  y quiero que vean como va todo!  y asi  me pueden seguir dando su valiosa ayuda. gracias!!   me tiro para el crosoover activo  y potenciar cada salida con modulos de potencia (placas para armar)

cada  torre   tengo 2 mid/hi  de 8homs  los conecte en paralelo  obtenindo 4hom  lo mismo para los  2 mid/low.     y el woofer  es de 4 homs.

con respecto al crosoover  que opinanan de este: 
crossover de 3 vias estereo mas subwoofer, entradas y salidas balanceadas
American Pro - SC 203 Crossover 3 Way+sub Crossover 
type: stereo 3 ways + Subwoofer Crossover
  Subwoofer: 50Hz-250Hz, 24/10dB
 Low/High: 250Hz-6KHz, -24/10dB 
Mid/High: 480Hz-7KHz, -24/10dB Filter 
Type(Solpe): 2nd Order, 12dB/Octave Input 
Type: Balanced XLR or Unbalanced 1/4" Input 
impedance: 100Kohms Output 
impedance: 220ohms Frequency response: 25Hz-25KHz, +0/-1dB 
Noise: > -80dB THD: 0.05% AC 
Voltage: 100-120V/60Hz or 200-240V/50Hz VAC selectable 
Dimension: 1.75" X 19" X 5.75" (44 X 482 X 146 mm) 
Weight: 4.2 1bs (2.1Kg)
(_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-143288655-crossover-3-vias-stereo-subwoofer-american-pro-sc-203-_JM_)

y los modulos de potencia  para cada via   compraria en mercado libre,  (  _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-142895329-placa-para-amplificador-400-w-rms-stereo-200200-4-ohm-_JM_  )

o esta es otra opción    _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-138344290-modulos-potencia-200wrms-x-2ch-nunca-escucharas-nada-igual-_JM_


----------



## Armandorf (Feb 29, 2012)

ese es un ampli de construya su videorockola, ... vas a tener qu poner 3 de esos o mas

es mejor la calidad que la cantidad

si realmente pones 200 rms por parlantito no creo que soporten ni vos ni los parlantes


los cortes de frecuencias no se mueven todo el dia, se dejan en el punto optimo para siempre

saludos


----------



## singerralf (Mar 1, 2012)

tengo un problema   como conecte en  serie,  para optener 8homs,  cuando testeo  con una pila,  un parlante  empuja  mientras que el otro se mete,   no estan cordinados,  y eso me saca el golpe de sonido     que esta mal?


----------



## renanvinicius (Mar 1, 2012)

si cambioalos de fase cambiando los cables de sitio(al reves de donde esten colocados)


----------



## singerralf (Mar 1, 2012)

renanvinicius dijo:


> si cambioalos de fase cambiando los cables de sitio(al reves de donde esten colocados)



si  pero ahi quedara en paralelo  por lo tanto me quedara en 2homs( low/mid  y los hi/mid)   porque son de 4 homs cada par. y  el woofer  en 8 homs 
si conecto en paralelo (+ con +   y - con -) me divide el homeaje.... 4homs  y 4 homs quedaria  en 2homs??
y si conecto en serie (+ con -  y  - com +) me suma el homeaje ....  4homs y 4 homs  quedaria en 8homs.

es correcto esto?

solucion ????


----------



## underliz (Mar 1, 2012)

bueno, voy a poner una cosa que seguro que a muchos no les gusta, pero tengo mis motivos para oensar que pueden ayudar. 1º montar un gran rango de frecuencias en la misma caja da menos rendimiento que en una caja separada (aunque en el resultado final parezcan una sola torre). segundo, sobretodo para mejora de frecuencias bajas yo suelo usar un truco. cojo arena y pegamento de contacto. y una vez que esta armada la caja la sello toda por dentro con una mezcla de 50%. y aplico una capa de entre medio y un centímetro, esto a parte de sellar por completo la caja hace la misma funcion de absorción que la fibra de vidreo y mejora mucho las frecuencias bajas. y nada mas, ya se sabe, para calidad nada de reflex y amplificacion por frecuencias separadas... pero bueno, es solo mi opinion, solo con animo de contribuir en lo posible. un saludo


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Mar 1, 2012)

singerralf dijo:


> si  pero ahi quedara en paralelo  por lo tanto me quedara en 2homs( low/mid  y los hi/mid)   porque son de 4 homs cada par. y  el woofer  en 8 homs
> si conecto en paralelo (+ con +   y - con -) me divide el homeaje.... 4homs  y 4 homs quedaria  en 2homs??
> y si conecto en serie (+ con -  y  - com +) me suma el homeaje ....  4homs y 4 homs  quedaria en 8homs.
> 
> ...





Tenes que conectar el positivo de un parlante con el negativo del otro,y el otro negativo y positivo que quedan libres van al ampli,se entiende?


----------



## singerralf (Mar 1, 2012)

lDIMEBAGl dijo:


> Tenes que conectar el positivo de un parlante con el negativo del otro,y el otro negativo y positivo que quedan libres van al ampli,se entiende?



Gracias!! verdaderamente agradezco esa gota de conocimiento precisa y exacta!   exelente dato,   (entonces me quedaran libres el positivo de un parlante  y el negativo del otro)  y ahi   obtengo que  los parlantes se muevan parejo y los 8homs ?


----------



## singerralf (Mar 2, 2012)

ahora si, gracias! aprendi a conectar en serie jaja . es hermoso como suena  me imagino cuando este con el cross activo y los amplificadores


----------



## plarenas (Mar 7, 2012)

singerralf dijo:


> ahora si, gracias! aprendi a conectar en serie jaja . es hermoso como suena  me imagino cuando este con el cross activo y los amplificadores



Hermoso proyecto me estoy entusiasmando en hacer algo como lo tuyo, mira hace un tiempo atrás repare un cabezal bi amplificado, tenia el circuito que esta en el adjunto tiene mute y suena muy fuerte tiene una potencia de 68 W en 4 Ω, este tiene un filtro activo a la entrada con un control de tonos (bajo y agudo), creo que se podria armar algo bueno con esto, avísame si necesitas ayuda con el circuito.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 7, 2012)

singerralf dijo:


> tengo un problema   como conecte en  serie,  para optener 8homs,  cuando testeo  con una pila,  un parlante  empuja  mientras que el otro se mete,   no estan cordinados,  y eso me saca el golpe de sonido     que esta mal?



tienes los parlantes conectados al reves, fijate que todos los + con + y los - con - si estan asi y sigue presentando ese inconveniente, los parlantes estan mal etiquetados y tienen las polaridades invertidas.


----------



## plarenas (Mar 7, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> tienes los parlantes conectados al reves, fijate que todos los + con + y los - con - si estan asi y sigue presentando ese inconveniente, los parlantes estan mal etiquetados y tienen las polaridades invertidas.



esto te puede servir...


----------



## singerralf (Mar 8, 2012)

ya  esta  bien. parejo y los 8 homs en todo..
  yo había conectado mal,


plarenas,  gracias  estoy muy contento ya que salio todo bien lo de las torres y el sub.  ademas del trabajo que me costo fabricarlas y dejarlas  con ese acabado,  mucho mucho laburo. y tambien mucho ddinero,  que no lo haría nuevamente jajajaj.

ahora tengo que armar los amplificadores para  las torres,  

si necesitas ayuda  con respecto a las cajas    avisame.   saludos


----------



## plarenas (Mar 8, 2012)

singerralf dijo:


> ya  esta  bien. parejo y los 8 homs en todo..
> yo había conectado mal,
> 
> 
> ...



me anime , me gusto el modelo de tus cajas quiero hacerlas pequeñas eso si, para colgarlas me voy a armar un amplificador de unos 20W por canal  .


----------



## LuisTesla (May 29, 2012)

Esta bueno el esfuerzo , una pena los parlantes que elegiste !


----------



## singerralf (May 29, 2012)

no te imaginas como suena¡¡   gracias al croosover activo. Lo termine hace 1 mes  masomenos,  me llevo mucho tiempo y esfuerzo    pero realmente valio la pena,    algun dia cambiare los parlantes.


----------



## LuisTesla (May 30, 2012)

singerralf dijo:


> no te imaginas como suena¡¡   gracias al croosover activo. Lo termine hace 1 mes  masomenos,  me llevo mucho tiempo y esfuerzo    pero realmente valio la pena,    algun dia cambiare los parlantes.



 Crossover activo!, bueno alli cambio la cosa , cortas donde trabajen decentemente cada parlante y seguro todo mas que ok, ademas seguro resolviste el tema de la distorcion por intermodulacion.  Felicitaciones!!

 PD: Consejo, no cambies los parlantes, empeza un nuevo proyecto partiendo de los errores aprendidos


----------



## singerralf (Jun 6, 2012)

si, el ampli tiene todos los modulos de 50 rms con sus respectivas fuentes y cooler, y el cross incorporado. ahora no tengo fotos, en cuanto haga el backup de la nb vieja las subo quedo de 10¡

quedo con 25rms por canal que sobran, y son 3 canales por caja booom



nooo ni remotamente lo voy hacer de nuevo demaciaaaado laburo jajaja ya me saque las ganas con este posta la luché mucho. abrazo, te subo las fotos y me vas a comprender


----------



## LuisTesla (Jun 7, 2012)

Muy bueno, espero fotos!!


----------

